

Intel reveals world’s smallest wireless modem for the Internet of things - spountzy
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/26/intel-reveals-worlds-smallest-wireless-modem-for-the-internet-of-things/

======
arbuge
It's a 3G modem. Now all we need to do is convince AT&T et al not to charge
$30/mo for each device connected to their 3G networks.

